# Top 10 Cars of the Frankfurt Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

There's no denying that the 2012 BMW M5 probably deserves a higher spot on our Frankfurt Auto Show Top 10 list, but here it is anyway. Maybe it's that we all knew several months ago that it would have a 4.4-liter twin-turbo V8 and make 562-hp that made its "official" reveal less captivating than it otherwise could have been. Still, don't let the 10th place spot make you believe we think any less of what is likely to be crowned as the world's highest performance sedan. After all, the M5 delivers the sort of performance you only expect to see in a concept car. But this is one very real machine.

See the rest of the top 10 car after the jump: 

More: *Top 10 Cars of the Frankfurt Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the Ford evo, 9 on the list. But I think you are on the wrong forum for BMW fanboys.. A Kia made the list, sad.. Interesting.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The Kia and the Jag were the only cars worth looking at.


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

BMWs are not all they're made up to be . they may look nice & perform good but they are built like crap , none of the parts last long like ball joints, rotors, control arms & even the light bulbs burn out after a year. they are way over priced. & they have sound deadner to make the car seem like a real solid car.the steal is weak , i've seen 1st hand the rear carrier ripped out of the body on more than 3 different models. i drove an m-5 , turn the traction control off & you cant control the car on a take off,its all over the road. a real krapper!


----------

